# The Injury Thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*The injury thread*

This can be a thread dedicated to the injuries of players, updates etc etc

Marquis Daniels 


> Briefly: Marquis Daniels rejoins the team today, 11 days after his appendectomy. Daniels has been cleared for light workouts such as riding a stationary bike. He should be available to play after the All-Star break on Feb. 23 at Utah. ... Those victory celebrations the Mavericks have had lately can hurt a guy. Don Nelson was wearing a sling on his right arm after getting it jostled in the revelry of the two recent wins. "I got in the middle of the huddle and everybody was jumping around and banging my shoulder," he said. Nelson had rotator-cuff surgery Jan. 20.


Jerry Stackhouse 


> Stack still sidelined: Sixth-man Jerry Stackhouse continues to rehabilitate a strained right groin muscle and is doubtful tonight. He is not expected to play in Phoenix on Thursday, either. He spent Monday shooting and getting treatment on the injury, which he aggravated in the win against Sacramento on Friday


More Jerry Stackhouse 


> Stackhouse to rest: Jerry Stackhouse missed Sunday's game and may be out until after the All-Star break. His right groin strain was aggravated at least twice in the Friday win at Sacramento


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

at least Quis' ankle should be fully healed now...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The only good thing about Stackhouse being out is that Finley can shake his slump, but once he comes back, what happens?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Marquis Daniels 


> Painful rehab: Marquis Daniels laughed at early projections that he would return to action a week after he had an appendectomy on Feb. 4.
> 
> "No way in the world I'd be ready in a week," Daniels said. "I needed a walker or a cane for those first couple days."
> 
> ...


Erick Dampier 


> Erick Dampier, greeted with a smattering of boos at the place where he played for seven seasons before joining the Mavericks last summer, left the game four minutes into the third quarter, clearly favoring his right leg.
> 
> Doctors said he had a strained tendon in his right foot after X-rays showed no fracture. He did not return to the game and is questionable for Thursday's visit to Phoenix.
> 
> ...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Damnit, will we ever have everyone available for an extended stretch so we can develop a rotation and chemistry?

I sure hope Damp is just a 0-1 game thing. Just when he was playing great he has to get hurt again.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Is Dampier out for Thursdays game at the Suns?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

No News yet. Probably will be out tomorrow.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate the fact that we have to face the Suns with no Damp, Daniels, or Stack. I think Stoudemire is going to have a field day with no one in the middle to at least put a body on him. 
But I don't mind that everyone is going to rest through the all-star break. After the break, our team will be, for I think the first time this season, all together and healthy. Then we can see what this team can really do. 

I am pumped for a second half push.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Injury Report 



> PHOENIX – The Mavericks made history Thursday night, completing the first 4-0 road trip in the franchise’s 25 years of existence.
> 
> The Mavericks overcame a double-digit deficit in the second half to knock off the Phoenix Suns 119-113 at America West Arena and complete the sweep of the pre-All-Star Game road trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Erick Dampier, Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse and Marquis Daniels 


> The Mavericks may be without center Erick Dampier on Wednesday when they get back to business after the All-Star break.
> 
> Erick Dampier isn't sure how he injured his ankle last week, and no one is certain when the center will return to the lineup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Erick Dampier 


> The Mavericks announced Tuesday center Erick Dampier will be out 2-3 weeks with a stress fracture in his right foot, another injury speed bump in what has been a trying campaign for the training staff.
> 
> In short, he makes the most of his time on the floor. Now, with Dampier out and Dallas facing 8-10 games before he returns, Henderson will get a chance to show what he can do with some extra court time.
> 
> *Briefly*: Erick Dampier said he was simply going to rest and do his rehabilitation in hopes of getting back within 10-14 days. He said he has never had a stress fracture before. ... Marquis Daniels (appendectomy) went through a light workout Tuesday and could play today or Thursday. "I'm still a little winded. Other than that, everything is pretty good," he said.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Does anyone know when Stackhouse is due back?


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*



SMDre said:


> Does anyone know when Stackhouse is due back?



I think hes planing to come back Saturday against the Suns, thank god!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Devin Harris 


> Devin Harris told the media at-large late Thursday night that “all the body parts are accounted for,’’ a response to a question about the bone-jarring blindside pick set on the slight rookie by brutish Kings center Brad Miller.
> But Harris told DallasBasketball.com that what is hoped is a minor knee problem – a body part unrelated to the collision – will be the subject of a noon pre-practice MRI on Friday.
> “It’s nothing major,’’ Harris told us, revealing that he is suffering from more than just a Miller-caused strained neck. “Just precautionary.’’


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

That's nice to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

If we can play good without all players and be fit by the playoffs, we can give the title a real shaking.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Jerry Stackhouse 


> Jerry Stackhouse has lost the right to decide on his health. But it's a privilege that was worth losing.
> 
> Stackhouse went through Sunday's practice, and his strained right groin muscle is getting healthier. But the Mavericks will not rely on their sixth man's opinion when it comes to his return.
> 
> ...


Dirk Nowitzki 


> Dirk Nowitzki sat out Sunday's practice with a sore right hamstring.
> 
> "I'm hoping to give it a go [tonight]," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Jerry Stackhouse 


> The Mavericks expect Jerry Stackhouse to return on Wednesday in Los Angeles against the Clipper


Finally, Jerry is back!!!


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*



Theo! said:


> Jerry Stackhouse
> 
> 
> Finally, Jerry is back!!!



I no! Now once we get Damp back we will be unbeatable! :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Michael Finley 


> LOS ANGELES – Michael Finley has struggled the last week.
> 
> Now we have an idea why.
> 
> ...



Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Erick Dampier, Marquis Daniels, Michael Finley x2 have all been injured/sick for a few games, god this is unfair


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*



Theo! said:


> Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Erick Dampier, Marquis Daniels, Michael Finley x2 have all been injured/sick for a few games, god this is unfair


Hey life is unfair, but like I mentioned before, Do you think the Basketball powers that be has it out for Mark Cuban and the Dallas Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*



SMDre said:


> Hey life is unfair, but like I mentioned before, Do you think the Basketball powers that be has it out for Mark Cuban and the Dallas Mavs.


Either that, or Cuban has slept with the Basketball God's wife


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Nowitzki will have MRI on knee

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

HOUSTON – Dirk Nowitzki's left knee has become more important than anything else in the Mavericks' injury-filled universe, including a losing streak that continues to swell.

The All-Star will have an MRI today to determine the cause of the swollen knee that kept him out of Sunday's 90-69 loss to the Houston Rockets.

The injury occurred in Friday's loss against the Los Angeles Lakers. Without him, the Mavericks were easy pickings for Houston, which had lost four of five before Sunday but had no trouble extending the Mavericks' string of losses to three.

Nowitzki all but ruled himself out of tonight's game against Toronto at American Airlines Center. He's officially listed as questionable, as is Michael Finley, who has a bruised left calf.

"I hope it's a bruise," Nowitzki said. "But if something else happened, obviously we're in deep trouble. Hopefully we'll get rid of the swelling and I can play. Toronto is probably reaching, but hopefully I'll play by Thursday [against the Lakers]."

Nowitzki doesn't remember injuring the knee. He thought he might have bruised it on a fall out of bounds against the Lakers, but he finished the game and said he felt fine.

But at 1:30 a.m. Saturday, the knee started aching. Nowitzki is optimistic about the injury because he was able to finish Friday's game.

"If I would have torn anything, I would have known about it during the game," he said. "You can usually play through some stuff, but not a torn ligament. If it had been worse, I should have known by now. I'm positive that it's just a bruise."

He and the Mavericks hope the doctors agree today after the MRI.


I just sure as hell hop that it is only bruising and Dirk will be right to play the Laker game if not the Raptor game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

I hope Dirk takes all the time he needs for his knee to heal. I just want him to be 100%.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*



Theo! said:


> Either that, or Cuban has slept with the Basketball God's wife


Has Cuban slept with his own wife? 

:joke: :joke: 

Man that wasn't right.

(Daily MC shot).


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Just heard Stack is now injured so this just proves that the mavs are cursed with injuies this season, hopefully the curse will lift by the playoffs :curse:.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Hopefully Howard's injury doesn’t flare up over night. 

I've said it over and over this season, It seems like the Mavs can't catch a break. The Basketball God... I mean Powers that Be :biggrin: ... hates us.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Erick Dampier 


> Erick Dampier has taken the next step, literally.
> 
> The 6-11 center has worked out on an elliptical stair-stepping machine the last two days and said Thursday the next step will be to start running on a treadmill.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

This is good news, the Mavs are really missing Damp. I cant wait to see him back.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

I just heard that Damp will be out of action untill the end of March and thats not even a certainty yet! The initial period was expected to be three weeks which would have had him back for the Laker game, but with the news that all along the Mavs organisation already knew makes you wonder why they didn't say so in the first place. Damp sets the tone for our defence and can stop all this lane driving we have seen of late against players like Kobe. without Damp we will not make it very far into the playoffs, I predict a first round exit if he is still injured by then.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Jerry Stackhouse 


> MILWAUKEE – The Mavericks put Jerry Stackhouse on the injured list Friday and they did so with one thing in mind: the playoffs.
> 
> The nagging injury to the sixth man's right groin muscle has sidelined him three different times this season, and the Mavericks want to give Stackhouse every chance to be as healthy as possible when the playoffs start April 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Josh Howard 


> Josh Howard, suffering from a sprained left ankle he hurt Thursday, tried to play Friday, but left the game after three minutes and did not return.
> 
> "I wanted to see what little I could do, but there was just too much pain," Howard said. "But I'm hoping to play Sunday."
> 
> ...


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was just wondering,... how many games has Nellie missed this season??! Like 9 er 10!! And I was also thinking, every body is talking about how many players have missed so many games on the MAVS this season but they never seem to even mention how many Nellie has missed or even include him in the list of Mavs who have been injured!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*

Jerry Stackhouse 


> The Mavericks knew that Jerry Stackhouse's right groin muscle had a small tear in it after he helped the team to an important win at Sacramento on Feb. 11.
> 
> They found out Tuesday that the tear is still there and is healing at such a slow pace that the sixth man's availability for the playoffs may be in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*



> In addition to Stackhouse, Erick Dampier remains out for at least another two weeks. The Mavericks have had their top eight players together for only seven games this season.



This quote actually explains a lot of things.

Imagine if we had the entire team healthy at least agains the top teams in both conferences!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*



> In addition to Stackhouse, Erick Dampier remains out for at least another two weeks. The Mavericks have had their top eight players together for only seven games this season.


It gets more frustrating by the moment. But we need both of them healthy for the playoffs so take as much time off as possible.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The injury thread*



Dallas Morning News said:


> Dampier nears return: Erick Dampier has been putting his right foot through stiffer tests the past few days, jumping lightly off the injured leg.
> 
> Despite lingering pain from the stress fracture, Dampier is eyeing a return later this week.
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Excellent indeed Theo !


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Great to have Damp back in what looks like next week. Still the problem of one Jerry Stackhouse being out, I have heard no info on when he will be returing to action.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

Holding Stack back

Mavs sixth man Jerry Stackhouse, out for the past 10 games with a strained right groin, would be on the court if given the choice.

Avery Johnson, much as predecessor Don Nelson did after Stackhouse re-injured his groin, has taken the choice out of Stackhouse's hands.

"We talked [Thursday] and we have a solid game plan on what he should do," Johnson said. "I'm the one that's holding him out longer. I'm trying to be ultra-conservative."


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

The announcers for the Mavs-Cavs game said that Damp is gonna practice for the first time since his injury with the team tomorrow.Thats good news.We will need him against Detroit.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

From what I have heard from MT, Damp has been gradually stepping his training up with the team over the last week or so and should be ready by the end of this week. Stack should be coming back around the same date as I have heard along the grapevine too.

:banana:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: The injury thread*

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/11243962.htm



> Mavericks center Erick Dampier and guard Jerry Stackhouse will return to practice today for light workouts. And both could see action during the upcoming four-game road trip, which begins Monday in Detroit.
> 
> "Both of them may only play 12 minutes when they come back because we're still in the thick of what we're trying to do," Mavs coach Avery Johnson said.
> 
> Johnson admits he needs to find a way to work Dampier and Stackhouse back into the rotation before the playoffs begin without disrupting the flow of the game.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Injury update on Stack and Damp*

Anticipation: Jerry Stackhouse and Erick Dampier had their most stressful practice sessions since returning to workouts last week.

"I'm really pleased with their progress," Johnson said. "They looked really good. I don't know if it's good enough to play yet. This was my second time to see them going really all out. I pushed them a little harder than I have in the past. And they're getting closer. You probably won't see them [tonight against the Celtics]."

However, Friday against Philadelphia looks a little more promising.

"I'll be back one of these minutes," said Stackhouse. "Which minute is for me to know. But I feel good. It won't be long." 

Coach J has to be excited to get these two players back in the game. 
So am I! We need them game ready for the playoffs. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/033005dnspomavsbriefs.64dfd.html


Another article with Stack and Damps return.


Return close

Jerry Stackhouse and Erick Dampier went through another complete practice Tuesday without setbacks. Avery Johnson said both would be re-evaluated after today's morning shootaround.

"You probably won't see them in uniform," Johnson said of tonight's game against Boston.

Johnson, as he said before the start of the four-game road trip, expects both to come off the injured list before the team returns to Dallas. The trip continues at Philadelphia on Friday and concludes Sunday at Cleveland.

Dampier has been out since Feb. 17 because of a stress fracture in his right foot, and Johnson admits to being overly cautious.

"I just keep remembering [Pau] Gasol and [Zydrunas] Ilgauskas with a similar injury to Damp," Johnson said. "I'm just a little concerned about that. Maybe I shouldn't be. But if he comes back and gives us some quality minutes, and we all can feel good about, then it was the right thing to do.

"It's just tricky with the timing trying to weave them back into the rotation with the way we're playing right now."

Stackhouse, who re-injured his groin three weeks ago, rejoined the team Tuesday after taking care of personal business in North Carolina. He finished practice with several full-court sprints.

"Obviously, my wind is not where I want it to be," Stackhouse said. "My legs feel good, and I'm not favoring my groin. The real test will come when I'm really fatigued. The only way I'll know is in a game."

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/11265514.htm


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Injury update on Stack and Damp*

I read that eariler on and I`m so pleased about it!

They should start slowly in order to get fully fit for the Play offs!


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Injury update on Stack and Damp*



Amir said:


> I read that eariler on and I`m so pleased about it!
> 
> They should start slowly in order to get fully fit for the Play offs!


The goal is to be healthy. Here is hoping this is our final round with injuries until the season is over. It seems more like we have had a plague. 

I added the Star Telegrams point of view to my post.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Injury update on Stack and Damp*

I'm going to merge this into the Injury thread.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Injury update on Stack and Damp*



_Dre_ said:


> I'm going to merge this into the Injury thread.


_Dre_ I will learn how to use this site soon, hopefully. 

UPDATE: Stackhouse is off the IL as of today.


----------

